#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-29
<Nafallo> Philip5, purity^: tror vi vill halla lite koll pa den har Real_Ubot. sparkade honom en gang idag, och han skarpte sig skapligt nar han kom tillbaka.
<Nafallo> Philip5, purity^: han har dock sagt en hel del dumheter i kanalen pa sistone och forstor stamningen. tror vi maste borja kolla pa det :-/.
<[NikO]> very usefull the akick on chanserv
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-30
<sfer23> Is there a problem with the floodbots in the #ubuntu channel?
<sfer23> 5 lines were pasted, and none of them kicked in.
<sfer23> Aah, there we go.
<A4Tech> all welcomed with whom you can talk to the bot?
<Nahuel1> Hello, i buy a SATA DVD burner, it have no problem reading discs but it don't pass any data verification after a burning session with K3B
<Zic> Nahuel1: try #ubuntu for help with Ubuntu, and read the topic for this channel : it's Internationnal Ubuntu IRC operators channel
<Nahuel1> ok, i am sorry, thanks
<remix_tj> hi @ all!
<remix_tj> how much of your users are not able to say "Ubuntu" instead of "ubunto"?
<remix_tj> :-)
<[NikO]> warning against * tupac (n=tupac@79.115.10.236)
<compengi> is http://bethesignal.org/projects/irclog2html/ a stand alone script?
<jpds> compengi: All you should need is Perl, yeah.
<compengi> jpds, so i assume all i need is to run the script in the same directory where logs are found?
<jpds> compengi: ./irclog2html.pl <file> appears to be the usage.
<compengi> graet
<compengi> great*
<compengi> '$ perl irclog2html.pl --style=simplett file.log' doesn't want to start.. :|
<compengi> gives me Usage: irclog2html.pl [OPTION]... [FILE]
<jpds> Tried without --style?
<compengi> same
<jpds> Hmm.
<compengi> jpds, http://paste.ubuntu.com/96237/
<compengi> something is not right there
<compengi> the right file name is "#ubuntu-lb.log'
<compengi> i see now..
<compengi> i was missing '\' before the file's name
<jpds> ..taht's what I was about to say :)
<compengi> hmm.. although the script is not automated
<compengi> you need to do it manually
<jpds> compengi: If you're trying to convert an Ubuntu channels logs, you could ask #ubuntu-eu to put a locobot in your channel and do it for you..
<compengi> we got the bot in the channel. but i'm just testing the channellogger python plugin and trying to use the .pl script to convert the logs, that's all.
<compengi> because i'm thinking to run on another channel
<compengi> not related to ubuntu
<jpds> OK; well you might want to write a script whihc checks if the logs need converting or not.
<jpds> And then put that script into a cron job to run regularly.
<compengi> you are responsible for ubuntu loco help bots right?
<Daviey> we (the ubuntu-uk loco) run a script before processing the channel logs via cron
<Nafallo> tron!
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> cron!
<compengi> Daviey, i mean bot's like ubot5 etc..
<Daviey> compengi: i mean the ukstat bot which is purely for logging
<Daviey> stats generated using pisg
<compengi> Daviey, actually i'm talking currently if it's possible to have a helping bot like ubottu in #ubuntu-lb channel
<albertix> здесь есть русский ?
<[NikO]> english ,
<albertix> (
<[NikO]> warning howa (n=vzzmirc@x1-6-00-17-3f-7e-f9-11.k589.webspeed.dk)
<jpds> Yeah, I just booted him for -motu and cjwatson took care of him in -devel.
<Nafallo> cjwatson \o/
<[NikO]> i love your quit message stdin ;)
<stdin> heh, I'm glad someone got it :)
<jpds> (I got it ages ago ;))
<compengi> can someone make any of ubuntu help bots to #ubuntu-lb?
<compengi> to join*
<[NikO]> lb means ?
<Zic> * Le sujet de #ubuntu-lb est : Lebanese Ubuntu Support Channel | URL: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LebanonTeam
<[NikO]> oh a bot ! xD
<[NikO]> compengi, which kind of bot you nead ?
<[NikO]> s/a/e
<compengi> help bot, like ubot5
<jpds> ubottu: join #ubuntu-lb
<ubottu> Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #ubuntu-lb
<jpds> Damn tab.
<jpds> ubot5: join #ubuntu-lb
<jpds> compengi: Tu as ubot5 maintenant dans ton canal.
<jpds> Oh wait, that's Zic's and [NikO]'s language.
<Zic> héhé
<Nafallo> haha
<[NikO]> jpds, fail :p
<Nafallo> nice!
<compengi> hehe
<compengi> jpds, merci bocu ;)
<Zic> well, it's "beaucoup" by the way :)
<compengi> :)
<McPeter> ᴖ_ᴖ
<jpds> compengi: ..but it's (by some strange chance) pronouced that way.
<compengi> i'm aware of that, lebanon is a franco-arabic country, so our second language is french. i'm english educated, so all i know is a bit to talk/read but not to write
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-31
<pheonixs> hi
<McPeter> HAPPY NEW YEAR
<jpds> McPeter: Toi aussi!
<jpds> and everyone else, happy new year and best of luck for 2009!
<McPeter> thaks
<McPeter> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-01
<jester-> hi
<jester-> Happy New Year
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-02
<arm_> Hi...can someone help me with this question ? When I run top I always see 'watchdog/0 and watchdog/1' running, but I have no watchdog package installed in my Ubuntu. I was first suspecting that I had some watchdog package installed but when I looked if I had /dev/watchdog file being written or some package installed ...there was  nothing in /dev starting with w*. Can someone explain what this watchdog/0 is doing ?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-03
<szymon_g> hi
<szymon_g> i've got problem: i've been banned from #ubuntu-pl, but i don't know for what by whom and when (i've been offline for 2-3 days). i tried to query an opp from channel, but i couldnt (don't ask why o.0)
<szymon_g> could anyone tell me who is an opp now on #ubuntu-pl? i mean someone who isn't offline now, of course ;)
<erUSUL> szymon_g: /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu-pl list
<szymon_g> thanks
<szymon_g> bye
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-04
<[NikO]> warning : * AgentUbuntu (n=misterio@unaffiliated/agentubuntu)
<PATX> er can i get an irc cloak.. an ubuntu one
<jussi01> PATX: you can only get an ubuntu cloak if you are an ubuntu member.
<jussi01> !member | PATX
<ubottu> PATX: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<jussi01> PATX: you can get an unaffiliated cloak just by setting your nick up correctly and asking in #freenode
<PATX> i have a launchpad....
<remix_tj> it isn't enough :-)
<PATX> wait how do u contribute to ubuntu?
<jussi01> PATX: please read the link
<PATX> that mean money????
<jussi01> no
<PATX> they mean contribute to the wiki
<remix_tj> PATX: read the link, please
<remix_tj> everything is explained
<PATX> k
<remix_tj> money are always accepted, but it's the "contribute" needed :-)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-04
<ubot4> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<Nafallo_> hmm. are people actually allowed to login as 'ubuntu' ?
<Nafallo_> we have one in -se right now.
<Nafallo_> I had assumed the nick would be registered + nick-protected by the irc council?
<m4v> is the nick used normally by the livecd
<Pici> Its registered, but we don't have enforce set.
 * Nafallo_ doesn't actually know what happens with a nick when enforce /is/ set :-)
<Pici> Nafallo_: freenode forces a nick change, thats where all those Guest###### nicks come from.
<Nafallo> hmm. that sounds better than letting people use 'ubuntu' no? :-)
<Nafallo> maybe I'm just paranoid...
<m4v> people aren't using it, at least not by choice, is the default nick picked when you join irc from the livecd, the nick should be changed in the livecd
<Nafallo> I agree with that.
<Pici> But then it would need to be randomized for each CD
<nalioth> the use of the ubuntu nick isn't causing any issues
<jpds> Nafallo: /nick = pwgen --no-vowels -1  ?
<Nafallo> jpds: :-D
<Pici> nalioth: Er, I agree. I don't think it really should be changed.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-05
<Nok> Buenas tardes, alguien habla español que me pueda ayudar?
<MK-BB> hi, anyone who might be able to help me?
<MK-BB> I was wondering who do i have to talk to about changing the owner of our locoteam irc channel(#ubuntu-ko)?
<nhandler> MK-BB: Is JiHui_Choi no longer the team leader or contact?
<MK-BB> yes
<nhandler> MK-BB: Who is now leading the team?
<MK-BB> its jasonjang..
<MK-BB> there he is
<jasonjang> hi !  folks~
<nhandler> MK-BB: Why is Bundo listed as the Owner of the LP team?
<MK-BB> we have different person..
<MK-BB> for different parts
<MK-BB> mailing, LP,locoteam contact
<jasonjang> sure, BunDo is LP owner. and i'm the contact on Ubuntu-KO.
<MK-BB> nhandler so is that an issue?
<nhandler> MK-BB: No
<MK-BB> ok:)
<Ddorda> morning :D
<Pici> niko: regarding ubotu-fr errors: http://pastebin.org/71362
<nou> just to let you know, there's a issue with one of your bot as you can see at http://pastebin.org/71362
<Pici> nou: Thanks for reporting
<niko> i see
<tsimpson> niko: it would help if ! wasn't your command character, not sure why it's flooding though
<niko> it's the invalid command flood
<niko> i desactivate it
<tsimpson> if you use ! for factoids, then you'll want another char as a command char, because most factoids are not commands
<tsimpson> it also fills up your log with helpful messages like "Ignoring ... command from ..."
<Philip5> Nafallo: ping!
<Nafallo> Philip5: @work
<Philip5> Nafallo: aha, ok... men vi skulle behöva prata igenom op frågan när du har tid sedan. skulle behövas några fler/nya för som det är nu så är det nästan bara jag som har ett öga på kanalen och det verkar som det skulle behövas fler mellan varven. vi får ta det när du har tid
<johanbr> Philip5, jag är iaf tillbaka nu efter semester
<Philip5> johanbr: najs
<Philip5> johanbr: såg du vad jag skrev till Nafallo tidigare?
<johanbr> jo, det var det jag kommenterade
<Philip5> ja det är ju bra att vi är fler som kan hålla ett öga
<Philip5> jag tycker det vore idé om vi kunde se över om vi kanske kunde ta in någon/några fler ops så vi får fler aktiva som har koll på kanalen. vi gamla ops är inte så aktiva som vi var förrut
<johanbr> fast det kanske blir bättre nu när helgerna är över
<Philip5> har varit lite tjaffs i kanalen under helgerna här som mest har varit att en del varit väldigt off-topic om politik, lite personpåhopp, avvikit lite väl mycket från CoC
<Philip5> och sånt. nackdelen är när sånt glider iväg och inga konsekvenser blir så tar folk (vissa) ut svängarna mer och mer
<johanbr> jo, lätt hänt att det blir så om ingen är närvarande
<Philip5> johanbr: innan jul när du försvann tog jag upp att ge amelia op-status ocks
<johanbr> ok
<johanbr> inte mig emot
<Philip5> alla var för henne som person som op men någon hade synpunkter att det inte var rätt eftersom hon inte kör ubuntu även om hon kör linux och är en bra person
<Philip5> och där stannade det när det blev helg
<Philip5> kruxet är att det inte kryllar av bra personer som är rätt aktiva, känns mogna och stabila som man kan/vill ge op-status till
<johanbr> jo
<johanbr> går kanske att få henne att köra ubuntu :)
<Philip5> har du något annat namn som skulle kunna vara nått?
<Philip5> hehe, tror inte det
<johanbr> nej, inget som jag kan tänka på så här direkt
<Philip5> fast jag tycker det är viktigare att man har en bra stabil person som är aktiv och har lite status i kanalen som op än att det är någon som är kung på ubuntu
<Philip5> Nafallo skulle tänka på saken men säger han bara ok till amelia han också trots ubuntu-kruxet så kan jag sätta samma op-rättigheter på henne som t ex purity så är det i alla fall en till som kan hålla öga på kanalen och så får vi fundera på om det är någon mer som skulle kunna vara op som verkar lämplig
<johanbr> ok
<Philip5> annars har jag bara två kanske-namn för eventuellt op-status men känns inte heller klockrena och de jag tänker på då är larsemil och dagon... kanske cahoot också
<Philip5> sista för att han brukar vara hjälpsam man kanske kan vara lite besserwisser. vet int
<Philip5> kanske heman
<Philip5> johanbr: några synpunker  på de namnen och dina intryck av dem?
<Philip5> brainstormar mest lite nu
<johanbr> cahoot och heman låter definitivt som bra kandidater
<johanbr> larsemil, vet inte...
<Philip5> jag har inte hört mig för med dem alls eller så men tänkte att man kanske kunde stämma av först och sedan höra med dem i så fall
<johanbr> det låter bra
<ubot2`> In #ubuntu-ir, ShayaX said: !mersi is khahesh
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-06
<dholbach> good morning
<DJones> nhandler: I see your interview for ubuntu-user.com has just been slashdot'd
<nhandler> DJones: Yeah, but they got their information wrong
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-07
<dholbach> good morning
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat i wonder how to get #ubuntu-si onto this list (ubuntu.si support channel) ?
<bazhang> miha, !loco would be the place to put it
<miha> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<miha> why not this page? it looks like we dont exist at all. some user just complained "looks like we dont have interest in this"
<bazhang> and its there already miha #ubuntu-si
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<miha> yes it's there
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat  but not here
<miha> if this page is outdated, remove it and link to other page?
<bazhang> its a wiki you realize
<miha> i do. dont you have access?
<miha> i think i dont
<bazhang> the login to edit on upper right corner
<miha> ahh
<miha> launchpad id
<miha> that i have
<miha> thx
<bazhang> yw :)
<miha> updated
<miha> bazhang thx for all info :D
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, Ng said: ubot4: testdrive is a lie
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-uk, AlanBell said: !testdrive is <reply> Testdrive makes it simple to run any Ubuntu release in a virtual machine, safely, and without affecting your current Ubuntu installation.
<newz2000> hi, our bug bot disappeared in #ubuntu-website - is there a process for getting him (or her) back?
<jussi01> newz2000: what was its name?
 * newz2000 checks
<newz2000> juliux: ubot3
<newz2000> or maybe ubot3`
<newz2000> yes, sorry, there was a tick at the end
<jussi01> looks like ubot3 has gone missing, nalioth, a restart perhaps?
<juliux> newz2000: ;)
<newz2000> thanks!
<humphreybc> who do I need to contact to get our channel, #ubuntu-manual, publicly logged?
<Ddorda> humphreybc: try this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#Ubuntulog
<humphreybc> Thanks
<humphreybc> I just emailed them
<Ddorda> humphreybc: YW, glad to help :D
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-08
<fabrice_sp> Hi. Sorry if it has already been notified/requested, but ubuntulog is not working in #ubuntu-motu. Is it a know issue? It happened already some months ago
<jpds> Oh, not again.
<fabrice_sp> yeah :-/
<Pici> jpds: I assume you'll take a look and we don't have to file an rt ticket?
<wolter> hi, I am here in behalf of the Ubuntu Manual Team, we are creating a manual for ubuntu very similar to what a beginner's guide is, we have our own channel at #ubuntu-manual, which has become pretty popular. We were wondering if we could get a clone of ubottu
<tsimpson> wolter: do you have permission to use #ubuntu-manual?
<wolter> tsimpson, yes, as far as I know
<wolter> Benjamin Humphre (aka humphreybc) is managing the whole thing
<tsimpson> just to be clear, you asked the IRC Council for permission to use the channel #ubuntu-manual?
<tsimpson> or rather, humphreybc asked?
<tsimpson> jussi01, Pici, nhandler, topyli: ping please :)
<wolter> tsimpson, we are requesting a bot for the channel
<tsimpson> as a note, humphreybc should look at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
<tsimpson> but about the bot issue...
<tsimpson> we may be able to get one of the ubot# bots to join, but you can also create a clone of ubottu for yourself
<tsimpson> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<tsimpson> unfortunately, ubottu itself is quite overloaded, so it won't be joining more channels
<wolter> hold
<wolter> tsimpson, perfect, thats just what i needed to know
<DJones> tsimpson: Is a pm ok?
<tsimpson> DJones: sure
<DJones> tsimpson: I'll just run a quick test to make sure its picked up the encyclopedia command change
<DJones> -fixres
<tsimpson> !test
<ubottu> yes, I'm alive.
<tsimpson> well, it's not responding to !
<DJones> but it should have have responded to -
<DJones> Ah my mistake
<DJones> =fixres
<ukbot> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tsimpson> ok :)
<tsimpson> DJones: can you fill out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots/Contact (just leave the channels section blank for now)
<DJones> If it does anything unexpected please kick/mute it though
<DJones> ok, will do
<tsimpson> oh, and you'll want to set supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.relaychannel to #ubuntu-irc too, so we can see when someone calls ! ops
<DJones> ok, i'll have a look at that, I know I changed that so it didn't send anything to ubuntu-irc while I was testing & setting it up
<tsimpson> you can also set that channel-specific too, so if there are any channels you want to disable that in, you can
<DJones> Right, thats interesting, I hadn't got into that much detail as to how it worked
<DJones> Should I add it to the non-loco section or the loco section, I'm assuming its the non-loco section where the main ubottu & ubot clones are listed
<tsimpson> for now add it to the non-loco one, it may be in both later
<DJones> ok, will do
<DJones> ok, thats done, hopefully i've not messed the page up
<tsimpson> looks good here :)
<DJones> Its the first time i've edited any of the wiki, so I was hoping it went ok
<DJones> Is the command to set the relay channel "/msg ukbot channel #ubuntu-irc supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.relaychannel #ubuntu-irc"
<tsimpson> no, you'll want to set it globally, and override for specific channels
<tsimpson> so /msg ukbot config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.relaychannel #ubuntu-irc
<Pici> /msg ukbot config supyboy.plugins.encyclopedia.relaychannel #ubuntu-irc
<DJones> ok, thats done (hopefully)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-09
<AlanBell> ping Pici
<dutchie> I believe wolter has asked about getting an ubottu (clone) in #ubuntu-manual
<wolter> ah, yes.. I asked tsimpson
<wolter> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<dutchie> would it be possible for one of ubot4 or ubot2` to join it if ubottu itself is overworked?
<dutchie> otherwise, I don't mind hosting it myself, just want to make sure of the etiquette of running a bot
<tsimpson> we could assign one of ubot2`, ubot4, or ukbot if you just want simple factoid lookup and bug tracking
<tsimpson> ok, so not ukbot ;)
<dutchie> ;)
<dutchie> yeah, I don't think we need anything more than that to be honest
<wolter> yeah
<wolter> just a simple bot that would help out with factoids
<wolter> and stuff
<wolter> maybe flood control? I don't know... it is not a need right now
<dutchie> the bug lookup thing is handy too
<wolter> but these last weeks a lot of flooding has been going on at several channels
<dutchie> flood control could be done by modes on the channel iirc
<wolter> yeah, very handy.. in general, we want the most interaction possible between the bot and our launchpad team page
<wolter> oh ok, I am a little ignorant as you can see ;)
<dutchie> I don't mind maintaining a slight fork if we need custom wiki stuff
<dutchie> do I need to do anything special to run a bot?
<tsimpson> you'll need supybot first, and python-sqlite for Encyclopedia (factoids)
<dutchie> do I need clearance from freenode or anything like that?
<tsimpson> no
<dutchie> right, I'll take a look thanks
<tsimpson> you'll also need to install python-soappy for Bugtracker
<tsimpson> you just setup supybot (using supybot-wizard), make sure to say yes when it asks about adding another plugins directory. and choose something like '@' for the character the bot will respond to
<tsimpson> then checkout the plugins to your custom plugin directory and have fun trying to make it work :)
<dutchie> :)
<DJones> dutchie: Have a look at http://ubottu.com/guide/ I used that getting a clone working, it covered most things that were needed
<wolter> haha that "trying" didn't sound very nice
<dutchie> it'll give me something interesting to do this evening :)
<tsimpson> it's a old and incomplete guide, I know, I wrote it :)
<tsimpson> but it should get you started
<tsimpson> (a new, more complete guide is planned)
<DJones> tsimpson: I think I only found two things that weren't mention and that was installing a couple of extra packages for the plugins, apart from that it was good and very helpful
<DJones> and I think those packages could well be default installs in a server edition and it was just a home machine that hadn't previously needed them
<tsimpson> it was written in 2008 I think, so there's bound to be stuff missing
<Ddorda> Hey all, I have an important thing to talk with someone who's related to the LoCos
<tsimpson> Ddorda: #ubuntu-locoteams may be helpful
<Ddorda> tsimpson: no one answer in there
<tsimpson> Ddorda: you can always emial the LoCo Council if required: loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Ddorda> tsimpson: very serious, thanks a lot
<Ddorda> tsimpson: where can I join this list?
<tsimpson> you don't need to join it, you can just post to it
<Ddorda> tsimpson: but I want to see the answers.. will I get answers?
<tsimpson> they'll add you to the To or Cc
<m4v> JigabuMemin was trolling in #u-es, /whois shows he's in #ubuntu and #u-ot
<jpds> m4v: He's gone.
<dutchie> hey, just checking out some supybot plugins. Do you know where I might get http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Svn?
<tsimpson> not sure I've published it
<dutchie> doesn't seem to be in the lp:ubuntu-bots branch
<tsimpson> it's in my experimental branch https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/experimental
<dutchie> great, thanks
<dutchie> also, where do the factoids that are in the moderation queue end up?
<tsimpson> there is no actual queue, they just get forwarded to supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.relaychannel
<dutchie> will sticking a nick to pm in there work? (ie mine)
<tsimpson> sure
<dutchie> excellent
<humphreybc> hey, so I created the #ubuntu-manual channel which was sweet and I was an OP for a while till i logged out for the first time. How do I make myself an OP in the channel automagically so I can change the topic?
<humphreybc> nevermind
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-10
<Ddorda> hey, I have done changes in some wiki pages adding CategoryIsraeliTeam, but it doesn;t show up in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryIsraeliTeam
<Ddorda> any idea what might be the reason?
<tsimpson> it's probably updated periodically
<Ddorda1> tsimpson: wdym?
<tsimpson> care to translate that into english?
<Ddorda1> tsimpson: what do you mean?
<tsimpson> I mean it may be that there is a delay between adding the category, and it showing up
<tsimpson> it could be that that process is done daily
<tsimpson> or hourly, I don't know
<Ddorda1> tsimpson:oaky, thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-04
<Ferb> one thing, I am not Phineas
<Ferb> and I wish to to be unmuted
<rww> Ferb: from which channel?
<Ferb> #ubuntu-uj
<Ferb> #ubuntu-UK sorey
<Ferb> sorry
<rww> popey: ^^^
<Ferb> they think I am someone, but I am not the person they think I am
<Ferb> looks like popey, is not around
<Ferb> I HATE YOU ALL, FOR WHAT YOU HAVE DONE AND WHAT YOU THINK
<rww> ...
<Myrtti> er, right
<popey> oooookay
<popey> sorry, was distracted by work.
<Myrtti> BAD POPEY
<Myrtti> YOU SHOULD BE ON IRC 24/7
<popey> hello Ferb
<Ferb> hay popey
<popey> you contend you are not the person phineas?
<Ferb> that is because I AM NOT
<Ferb> thats why I said I wasnt
<popey> i would like to apologise if that's the case, but right now, you exhibit very similar behaviour patterns as phineas.
<Ferb> well... we are brothers
<popey> ok, I don't believe you.
<Ferb> why? its the
<popey> you talk the exact same gibberish
<Ferb> true, we do but thats just how we,re connected
<popey> I put it to you that you came online as ferb because I muted phineas
<Ferb> well... you're wrong
<popey> prove it
<Ferb> how?
<popey> dunno, use your imagination.
<popey> put a youtube video up with you and your brother doing interpretive dance to your numerous noisy hard disks.
<popey> or something
<Ferb> if you whois me it states no evidence that I am this Phineas guy what so ever
<popey> oh well that convinces me!
<popey> </sarcasm>
<popey> "this phineas guy"
<popey> nice way to talk about your "brother"
<Ferb> don't have youtube account
<rww> So your contention is that you're Phineas's brother, who just happened to show an interest in #ubuntu-uk after Phineas got muted, and used "I have returned" because, umm, iono.
<Ferb> I was being sarcastic when I said this Phineas guy
<Ferb> rrw, I have returned is the irc programs auto join message
<rww> this story has more holes in it than the average PHP script :(
<Ferb> me and my brother share the same last name
<rww> Your brother that isn't Phineas because that was just sarcasm?
<Ferb> my brother is Phineas
<rww> oh, sorry, i misread.
<Ferb> am I free yet
<Ferb> wrong channel
<Ferb> anyway
<Ferb> me and Phineas share the same last name
<Ferb> un mute me, see what happens, you may be suprised
<popey> i seriously doubt it
<Ferb> you never know until you tru
<Ferb> try
<popey> well that's not going to happen
<rww> fIRC's documentation is showing a distinct lack of knowledge about "auto join message"s, by the way. You may want to contact the program's maintainer and let them know.
<Ferb> I wrote a script that does a auto join message
<popey> 15:20:13 -!- Ferb [~Ferb@82.132.248.122] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<popey> 15:20:29 < Ferb> I have returned
<popey> 16 seconds later
<popey> 15:22:08 -!- Ferb [~Ferb@82.132.248.122] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<popey> 15:23:05 < Ferb> sorry, this IRC is really buggy
<popey> and not on every join
<popey> 15:29:38 -!- Ferb [~Ferb@82.132.248.123] has joined #ubuntu-uk
<popey> 15:29:53 < Ferb> yeah its painful alright
<popey> etc
<rww> Ferb: You wrote a script for an IRC client that doesn't support scripting?
<Ferb> its more of a hack
<Ferb> I was adding on to the conversation I was in before the irc crashdd
<Ferb> crashed
<Ferb> popey, this irc is a bit buggy
<popey> ok, I'm done with this rubbish.
<Ferb> its not rubbish its the trough
<popey> Ferb: you'll have to take it up with one of the other ops of -uk, I'm done with this conversation.
<Ferb> unblock me = gibberish gone + issue solved
<Ferb> who else is there
<popey> Ferb: Daviey, AlanBell, DJones..
<Ferb> popey, who else is there
<Ferb> but I cant get to them due to the muting
<popey> you can pm them
<Ferb> "popey, please dont pm me without premison"
<Ferb> thats what YOU said
<Ferb> and people dont like being pmed without asking
<popey> no, I didnt
<popey> I have _never_ said that to anyone, _ever_
<elky> it's not a direct quote either. popey knows how to spell permission.
<Ferb> you pmed my brother saying just that
<rww> I also note that there are four #ubuntu-uk ops in here, excluding popey. Wouldn't even need to PM anyone, really.
<Ferb> ok, all other ops come and descuss
<Ferb> elky, one word predictive text
<elky> that's two words...
<Ferb> I knew that
<Ferb> ubuntu-UK ops come and serve me
<elky> lol
<Ferb> you see me and Phineas are brothers, not the same person
<elky> dude seriously? "come and serve me" would have me swearing oaths against letting you back in
<Ferb> I didnt mean to say that
<rww> "I HATE YOU ALL, FOR WHAT YOU HAVE DONE AND WHAT YOU THINK" would have done it for me, personally.
<Tm_T> I actually don't think it does matter if you're two persons or one
<Ferb> I was over reacting
<Tm_T> bad behaviour either way
<Ferb> my bad
<AlanBell> o/ popey
<AlanBell> o/ Ferb
<popey> AlanBell: hi, thanks for joining
<elky> rww, i didn't have the pleasure of seeing that, though.
<popey> AlanBell: ferb has asked another -uk op to look at his case.
<rww> elky: ah
<Ferb> hay alanbell
<AlanBell> hi Ferb, how can I help?
<Ferb> well I was muted for no reson what so ever, its all just a big mistake
<AlanBell> are you a regular user of the channel?
<Ferb> well I am fairly regular
<Ferb> to the channel
<AlanBell> the thing is there was a fairly regular user who was known as Ferb, who changed to being called Phineas and earned himself a week of being muted
<Ferb> Phineas is my brother
<Ferb> I AM someone else all together
<Ferb> and you dont seem to understand that
<AlanBell> I do indeed
<AlanBell> I am a little surprised that you and your brother have identical taste in children's cartoons
<AlanBell> I suggest you sit tight for a few days and take the collective punishment that your "bother" has earned you
<AlanBell> the +q will go away and you will be allowed once more to discuss Ubuntu related issues with the loco
<Ferb> yeah, but what I dont get is that I have to wit ages to be alowed back in
<elky> If you make sure to guilt your brother sufficiently, you can prevent future issues since he'll have learned his misbehaviour hurts you too.
<rww> Apparently, your behavior was indistinguishible enough from your "brother's" that popey concluded you were him and muted you. Equal behavior -> equal punishment. Seems fair.
<Ferb> good idea
<Ferb> fair enough,
<AlanBell> Ferb: the +q started on the 31st http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/12/31/%23ubuntu-irc.html which means Friday would be a good day to discuss lifting it
<AlanBell> maybe you and your brother could both come in here at the same time on Friday
<Ferb> we will try to be here at the same time, see you on Friday *****
<Ferb> woops
<Ferb> goodbye
<AlanBell> and do send my regards to Candace
<Ferb> will do
<Ferb> alanbell, you know our show?
<AlanBell> of course
<Ferb> you know me very well then
<Ferb> seeya on friday
<Ferb> goodbye
<AlanBell> bye
<popey> thanks AlanBell
<nigelb> that was fun scrollback.
<popey> *sigh*
<popey> 12:35:26 <Ferb> poopy
<popey> in my pm
<DJones> popey: When do the kids go back to school :)
<popey> heh
<DJones> He's just rejoined -uk as well, /me gives thanks for the +q
<Ferb_> auto join sorry popey
<popey> lies
<Ferb_> it was auto join, I switched to wi fi and auto joined
<Ferb_> I thought this was just a mute, but its somerhing more annoying that that
 * Ferb_ is not happy
<popey> take it to #defocus
<popey> your constant benality seems to fit there.
<DJones> Ferb_: Even if it was auto-join, why start talking in the channel when you know you're not meant to until you and your brother have discussed the issue on Friday
<DJones> You could easily have quit the channel to avoid the problem
<Ferb_> because I just remembered I was ment to be quiet
<popey> I have spent a little time re-reading pretty much everything ferb / waffle / phineas has said in #ubuntu-uk and #defocus, and I am now certain they are one and the same person. I do not appreciate being lied to. So unless someone has a really very excellent reason, he's banned in -uk for the forseeable future.
<DJones> popey: +1 from me
<Ferb_> oh for goodness sake I AM me and knowone else
<popey> phineas claimed that he wasn't waffle
 * Ferb_ is trying not to to get angry
<popey> initially
<Ferb_> and he isnt Waffle if he was he would be called waffle
<popey> 16:39 <+KsM> (39:47)Waffle - ~waffle@5ac4ce6c.bb.sky.com * Phineas
<popey> 16:40 <+KsM> (40:01)Phineas - ~waffle@5ac4ce6c.bb.sky.com * Phineas
<Ferb_> they use the same router
<popey> riiiight
<popey> 16:40 <+Phineas> KsM,  someone else's IP i stole it off them
<popey> if you're going to lie, at least be consistent
<Ferb_> yeah he stole someone's ip
<popey> enough. this is just a massive waste of everyones time.
<popey> Goodbye and enjoy the rest of the internet.
<Ferb_> I have to tell you the trough right now
<Ferb_> I AM Phineas Phineas is waffle
<Ferb_> we are all the same person
<Ferb_> keep that in mind
<Ferb_> popey, read what I just said it is the trough
<popey> *sigh*
<DJones> ....And on that note.... I'm Spartacus
<DJones> He'll have one hell of a career as childrens book author some time in the future
<m4v> watch for liliputiense, just flooded #freenode
<m4v> http://www.sneakme.net/ (the proxy liliputiense used) shouldn't freenode block that stuff?
<peppe84> Hi all
<peppe84> is possible to have a cloack? this is my LP https://launchpad.net/~giuseppeterrasi ;-)
<erUSUL> !nicksetup | peppe84
<ubottu> peppe84: To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Pici> peppe84: Can you please login to your nickserv account?
<peppe84> Pici, i'll do it. peppe84 is a registred account.
<daker> hi
<daker> I am a new ubuntu member & i need a cloak https://launchpad.net/~adnane002
<daker> sorry but i have changed my launchpadid
<daker> https://launchpad.net/~daker
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-05
<daker> good morning
<Myrtti> moin
 * rww uses psychic powers
<rww> topyli: cloak request ^^^
<rww> ( https://launchpad.net/~daker )
 * daker think that rww is reading his mind
<topyli> any staff awake? daker is in need of an ubuntu/member cloak
<topyli> rww: that's not psychic, you cheated by using sophisticated ping technology!
<rww> also, lastlog!
<topyli> i used that too! we're quite modern
<Tm_T> I just scroll up, how dull
<topyli> yay
<Tm_T> daker: welcome aboard
<daker> hello Tm_T
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-06
<juancarlospaco> hi
<mugshot> hello everybody
<Myrtti> hi
<mugshot> i have hard time trying to properly install matrox driver on ubuntu meerkat
<rww> I suspect you want #ubuntu. This isn't a support channel :)
<mugshot> searching the forum was like a vacuum vicious circle, i couldn't get anywhere
<mugshot>  thanks for informing me
<azad> hi to all
<azad> i have problem with network manager
<azad> any one can help me?
<Myrtti> you're looking for #ubuntu, this isn't a support channel
<azad> hi
<Myrtti> hi
<azad> any one here?????????????????????????????????
<Myrtti> no, just you and the echo. Yes. there is.
<charlie-tca> apparently, yes, since you were answered with a reponding "hi"
<azad> :d
<azad> i am very very bigginer
<azad> sorry
<azad> my network manager  disabled and disabled any connection
<Myrtti> as I said earlier, this isn't the channel for support issues or for problem solving your Ubuntu installation. If you want that, you need to join #ubuntu, with writing "/join #ubuntu" without the quotes.
<azad> wat can i doo?
<k1l> azad: #ubuntu is the right channel. not this here: #ubuntu-irc
<azad> ok very tnx
<Myrtti> wohey
<k1l> groundhog day :)
<DJones> He's going to get eaten alive in #u
<Myrtti> more likely to be ignored as he misuses the enter key
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-08
<ubuntuku> Hi, can I get a cloak please, my launchpad https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuku
<bazhang> ubuntuku, you dont appear to be an ubuntu member
<bazhang> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<ubuntuku> Ok thanks, looks like I need to make some contribution first
<lubotu2> icesword called the ops in #ubuntu-cn ()
<bazhang> :/
<k1l> it should say: called the cops :p
<bazhang> he called that because he was worried about people using traditional characters instead of the Mainland ones
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-09
<Phineas> wait for my brother
<Ferb> here I am
<Phineas> and here i am as well
<Ferb> what do we do now
<Phineas> Ferb wait for an op
<Ferb> sorry I am late
<popey> What are you hoping to achieve with this deceit?
<popey> 14:47 < Ferb_> I have to tell you the trough right now
<popey> 14:48 < Ferb_> I AM Phineas Phineas is waffle
<popey> 14:48 < Ferb_> we are all the same person
<popey> 14:48 < Ferb_> keep that in mind
<Ferb> proof my brother exsists
<Ferb> I never said that
<Phineas> why would he have said that if i am here now
<popey> It is Sunday morning and I am going to go and play with my kids (of which there are two, not one pretending to be two) and not spend a moment more listening to this bullshit.
<popey> Fine someone else to annoy.
<popey> *Find
<Phineas> we will wont we ferb
<Ferb> yes Phineas we will
<Phineas> who else is there today
<Ferb> no one by the looks of things
<Phineas> popey who is here that we can talk to, then we'll leave you alone
<popey> If you /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-uk you will see who the operators of #ubuntu-uk are.
<rww> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-uk list, actually. flags requires privileges or something.
<Phineas> you are not atherized to do this operation
<Ferb> AlanBell, we need to talk
<Phineas> not around by the looks of things
<AlanBell> o/
<Phineas> ahh hes here
<Phineas> AlanBell me and my brother are here to talk about #ubuntu-uk and getting things back to normal
<Ferb> and by brother he means me, his brother
<AlanBell> I see
<Phineas> so we need to sort out this big mistake that i beleave the ops of #ubuntu-uk have made
<Ferb> they think we re the same person but we are not, we re just brothers
<AlanBell> with a pet platypus
<Phineas> yeah
<Ferb> hes right
<AlanBell> the fantasy play acting is all jolly good clean fun, just #ubuntu-uk isn't really the place for it
<Phineas> its not?
<AlanBell> no, it is getting irritating, which is not good, and is the reason you have been removed
<Phineas> you mean we
<AlanBell> whatever
<Ferb> ok
<AlanBell> what other channels do you participate in?
<Phineas> ##windows and #defocus
<Phineas> we both do
<Ferb> right again brother
<AlanBell> well #defocus is an offtopic channel where your messing about is probably appropriate
<AlanBell> I can't imagine anything serious happens in ##windows, so that is probably OK too
<Phineas> right
<Ferb> yeah
<AlanBell> so why do you want to get in to the #ubuntu-uk channel?
<Phineas> so that if we have any issues with ubuntu we can get help
<Ferb> yeah plus its just as annoying to be banned as we are to you
<AlanBell> support is available in #ubuntu
<Ferb> yeah but we like #ubuntu-UK
<AlanBell> so do I
<AlanBell> it is nice and friendly and lacks annoying people
<rww> I note #ubuntu is even more strict about nonsense than #ubuntu-uk, if you end up there.
<AlanBell> and as you are UK based it would be great to get you back in there
<AlanBell> we just have to address the annoying part
<Ferb> apologies for that
 * AlanBell ponders
<Phineas> yeah apoligies
<AlanBell> you are not really doing a great deal to convince me you are going to make a constructive contribution to the channel
<Ferb> I am not very good at doing that
<Ferb> we all need help with ubuntu and if something goes wrong you have no help what so ever
<popey> http://askubuntu.com/ & http://lists.ubuntu.com/ & http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu & http://ubuntuforums.org/ can all provide support.
<AlanBell> we both know there are other support channels, both on IRC and the forums, ask.ubuntu.com and the mailing lists
<AlanBell> I missed launchpad
<AlanBell> Phineas/Ferb ok, so why are you doing the pretending to be two cartoon characters? I don't get what is going on in your head
<AlanBell> you are sat there with one computer on the sky broadband and one on an O2 mobile broadband connection
<Ferb> I mean look at Phineas in ##windows hes fine but in #ubuntu-UK nothing can happen
<AlanBell> why?
<Ferb> yes your right I am on two things at once
<Ferb> and also I love the show Phineas and Ferb
<AlanBell> it is a good show, my kids like it
<AlanBell> although the 10 year old has grown out of it really
<Myrtti> are we done here?
<Ferb> if this helps I am autistic and adictid to children's tv
<Myrtti> no, it doesn't help
<AlanBell> see the interesting thing about that is I am borderline ASD myself and I have a book on my desk right now about autism
<AlanBell> pretending to be something that you are not is to put it mildly not a characteristic trait of Asbergers or autism
<Ferb> everyone has obsessons about things and thats all this is
<AlanBell> there is something about you that isn't neurotypical, but I am not sure what it is
<AlanBell> and you are not in #wrongplanet
<Ferb> neather do i
<Ferb> I know, I have my own little world sometimes
<AlanBell> if you were in the red balloon learner centre then you do/did have real issues of some kind
<Ferb> just autisum thats all
<Ferb> he he
<AlanBell> what other channels have you been banned from?
<Ferb> any questions
<Ferb> no other channels
<popey> he was banned from -uk some time ago when he went by the nick 'waffle'
<popey> although now claims that wasnt him
<popey> then says it was
<AlanBell> fairly sure I saw ikonia talk about you trolling some time back
<AlanBell> bolt was a name before that I believe
<popey> yes
<Ferb> sorry to say this but I don't preticualy like ikonia
<Ferb> it was as well, but when I was bolt I had just discovered irc
<Myrtti> ahhhh, things have not changed. I remember him too from before my Ubuntu IRC break
<rww> I don't. I feel so left out :(
<Myrtti> I don't really think there's anything to be done here
<Ferb> id say see what happens
 * popey is not optimistic. Bolt -> Waffle -> Phineas -> Ferb. All exhibiting the same annoying behaviour. "See what happens" will almost certainly mean you come back with some other nickname in a few months and we go through this monumental waste of time and effort again.
<Myrtti> are we done here? I feel like singing...
<Ferb> I have obsessons and like to change my nick accordingly
<popey> changing your nick is not a problem at all
<popey> coming back and flat out lying is
<popey> you have repeatedly claimed you are not bolt/waffle/phineas.
<popey> these are lies.
<Ferb> yeas they are lies, sorru
<Ferb> sorry
<Ferb> like that was me quiting on my laptop
<Ferb> and yes we are the same person,
<AlanBell> I don't think that comes as a surprise to anyone
<Myrtti> going around in circles there
<Ferb> I know
<Ferb> just ask me a question and I'll awnser honestly
<Myrtti> go away?
<Ferb> no, cos I am trying to sort things out here
<AlanBell> not sure that you are
<Myrtti> you are just messing them up worse
<Ferb> well I have stopped messing with them
<AlanBell> Ferb: go use different channels, use the mailing list, do other stuff, show that you are being constructive and sensible and not annoying people and then that will sort it out
 * Ferb growls
<elky> well, at least he's given you both his current broadband and 3g ips :)
<popey> heh
<popey> how the hell he olds down a job I dont know
<evilvish> whois gives the ip, but how does one get the provider?
<popey> mtr, whois, nslookup..
<Myrtti> popey: I thought ge was
<Myrtti> he was a teenager?
<popey> i have seen him give details about his job working in a warehouse
<Myrtti> Oh alright
<AlanBell> evilvish: just whois was sufficient
<evilvish> popey: thx.
<AlanBell> there is something not quite right, but it isn't ASD
<evilvish> AlanBell , yea. . previously i was just using the irc whois
<AlanBell> he went here http://www.redballoonlearner.co.uk/
<k1l> !1984
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<evilvish> 0.o
<evilvish> why is the factoid only for that yr?
<rww> evilvish: 1984 as in "big brother is watching you"
<evilvish> rww: oh!
 * evilvish googles the reference further..
<popey> I thought jussi banned all comedy factoids?
<AlanBell> right before I spent ages formulating a !klingon language one
<Myrtti> not everything is banned
<AlanBell> well not ages, but it was a year ago, Jan 3rd
<AlanBell> rI'Se'vamDaq tera'ngan Hol neH jatlhlu'. DaH yItlheD!
<rww> that was vanity factoids, not comedy factoids
<rww> "!rww is <reply> rww eats puppies", or whatever
<rww> although I think a lot of the comedy stuff got moved to be channel-specific too
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-02
<Resistance> i placed myself on the list to be considered an op in #ubuntu.  i'd like my "proposed op" status revoked on the LP group (i think i need more practice at catalyzing first)
<pangolin> ircc ^^
<pangolin> Resistance: :)
<AlanBell> odd request from Resistance there
<AlanBell> done though
<Unit193> Flood bots in #kubuntu are having a fun time again :P
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-03
<Unit193> !mako | He isn't on the council anymore is he?
<ubottu> He isn't on the council anymore is he?: Benjamin "Mako" Hill is a member of the Community Council and co-author of The Official Ubuntu Book.
<jussi> !forget mako
<ubottu> I'll forget that, jussi
<Unit193> Hey, I was actually right...
<mang0> Hello all, I was just wondering if it would be possible to use the ubottu base for my own bot? It seems to be written really nicely, and easy enough to add commands...
<jussi> !botclone | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<mang0> Lol, I should've guessed!
<mang0> Thanks jussi
<commandoline> Hello, can I get a Ubuntu Member cloak please? My Launchpad profile is https://launchpad.net/~marten-de-vries .
<oCean> AlanBell pici topyli Funkyhat ^
<oCean> and congrats commandoline !
<commandoline> thanks oCean :)
<oCean> Frisian, cool :)
<oCean> rare jongens, die Friezen :p
 * Fuchs shudders
<commandoline> ah, another dutch speaker :)
<oCean> and beware, I understand Frisian as well - even work in L'warden!
<oCean> Groninger though, so...
<commandoline> Not involved with the Dutch loco?
<oCean> Nope, OP in #ubuntu now, never had much to do with the loco
<commandoline> ok :)
<oCean> commandoline: one of the irc council members is needed to get your cloak, so that's why I pinged them^
<commandoline> yes, I know. I'm not in a hurry :)
<AlanBell> cloaks are on my list of things to learn about
<topyli> staff, can we please get an ubuntu/member/commandoline cloak for commandoline?
 * AlanBell has now learned how to do them
<topyli> not much more to learn. check launchpad and freenode account
<AlanBell> how do I check freenode account? just with /whois
<commandoline> /msg NickServ info commandoline
<commandoline> I guess :P
<topyli> yes. basically check that they're identified and what the account name is (it's not always the same as the nick)
<AlanBell> ok, then the cloak is /u/m/account right?
<topyli> that's what staff prefers
<commandoline> thanks for the cloak :)
<christel> pleasure :)
<topyli> thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-05
 * guampa is away: I'm busy
 * guampa is away: I'm busy
<Myrtti> guampa: please turn that off
<guampa> Myrttii: sorry for the noise. was a misconfig
<iceroot> hi
<iceroot> what do you think, are more icr-ops needed (#ubuntu, #ubuntu+1)?
<popey> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<iceroot> its not always fun to do support on #ubuntu and then call !ops because someone is messing up
<iceroot> popey: thank you for the info but that was not answering my real question (didnt have a look at all links)
<popey> you didnt read them yet you know they don't answer your question?
<iceroot> popey: i dont think they answer "do we need more irc-ops" but because of your question i think "the truth is out there" so i will do some reading on that stuff
<iceroot> Please be aware that *many* applicants will not become operators for various reasons. This will not necessarily be because we think you would make a bad operator. Only a limited number of operators are ever needed, some timezones are better covered already than others, and so on.
<tsimpson> iceroot: basically, the council will make an announcement when/if they feel more operators are required in a channel. if you want to suggest that more operators are needed you can email the council, or show up at one of the meetings and suggest it. but there usually are more applicants than the number of places the council wants to fill, so not everyone is going to be chosen for various reasons
<iceroot> tsimpson: ok, thank you
<Myrtti> also take into account that the holiday season is still winding down, and not all ops are back in line yet
<iceroot> and interesting point is the "timezone" as it seems most ops are not in my timezone, maybe that would be an argument to do an request
<Myrtti> which is that, Asia?
<iceroot> germany :)
<iceroot> gmt+1
<Tm_T> iceroot: office hours or your night time is the problem?
<Myrtti> Europe is probably the best represented
<Tm_T> ^
<iceroot> Tm_T: office
<Myrtti> if you think that it's not covered, you must keep odd hours yourself
<k1l_> maybe that is because we have our "own" support channels with own op team
<k1l_> #ubuntu-de
<iceroot> k1l_: i like the general (english) channels more and i am not part of any *-de channel
<Tm_T> to be honest, I used to be reasonably active around this time of the day, but am busy elsewhere nowadays
<k1l_> iceroot: that is your choice. no problem. i only wanted to explain, why you dont see much germans there
<iceroot> k1l_: and i thank you for that info
<k1l_> (regarding to you timezone :) )
<iceroot> i just dont "like" the fact that if you the most active person on a channel on some times and you have to call !ops instead of handling that of my own
<iceroot> and thats the reason i came here to ask (maybe not the reason you wanted to hear)
<Tm_T> iceroot: I know the feeling (:
<k1l_> well, i cant judge on this, because im too busy on the german channels to take a look at the original channels. while this channel here is not the most acitve one i suggest you to come to a meeting or make a email to the ML with some informations about the times that need backup.
<iceroot> k1l_: i think joining a meeting is a good idea, also to see what jobs are normally done by ops and to get a better overview on that
<tsimpson> the job is simple (in principal), just make sure everyone follows the rules
<Tm_T> that's the easy part (:
<AlanBell> iceroot: you can also add an item to the IRC council agenda if you think we need to discuss a call for ops
<christel> make me an op! i'll ban them all!
<Myrtti> christel: just 'trip' on the cables
<christel> hehe
<Myrtti> that'll take care of the problem
<Fuchs> don't make christel an op! She's horrible!
<christel> hahaha
<Fuchs> :p
<Fuchs> christel: as a sidenote: most #ubuntu* channels I am aware of do have @freenode/staff/* with at least o
<christel> well yes, but that's not the same! :P
<Fuchs> apply for op then, it's rather easy, just bake some cookies
<AlanBell> there ya go christel
<AlanBell> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 45 kB, installed size 320 kB
<ubot4> AlanBell: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 62 kB, installed size 260 kB
<christel> awww <3
<AlanBell> can someone prod ubot4 and lubottu3 etc into oneiric
<christel> woooo
<AlanBell> they are providing info for natty packages
<AlanBell> didn't want it to go to your head :)
<christel> haha
<christel> <3
<Unit193> AlanBell: Talk about bots not on the right one, ubot2` is still on maverick, and you need to prefix it's nick, not prefixchar :P
<k1l_> philipballew: cant resist do press the little X in the edge? :)
<philipballew> its my greatest hobby k1l_
<PerfM> Sup bitches
<elky> PerfM, that's really not how you greet people who you would like concession from.
<PerfM> Okay fine.
<PerfM> How about this
<PerfM> Where my dawgs at?
<PerfM> bark with me if you're my dawg
<elky> How about you call it a day and try this some other time.
<elky> Preferably after some consideration about how greeting ops as canines is not likely to achieve what you want.
<PerfM> Don't tell me what to do elky.
<k1l> *sigh*
<Unit193> Always a joy...
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-06
<StepNjump_> hi guys, anybody here that uses weechat here??
<holstein> StepNjump_: i did... this is not a support channel though... whats up?
<Unit193> I'm sure there are, but topic seems to say this isn't a support channel, you may have better luck in #ubuntu
<Unit193> (or #weechat)
<StepNjump_> oh no? It's for the application programmers?
<StepNjump_> _holstein, I'm trying to learn the program but it's complex. I figured out a bit how to conf the irc.conf file but for some reason, instead of connecting the irc.ubuntu.com server, it connects the irc.freenode.... I wonder why that is and if it's not a problem, I'll just leave it like that
<holstein> StepNjump_: they are the same no?
<StepNjump_> don't know... I'm new.. Ok so it's the same.. Ah I see then!
<StepNjump_> lol ok thanks a lot my friend
<StepNjump_> It's a great application weechat. I like it a lot.
<nhandler> irc.ubuntu.com points to freenode. You can connect to either of them
<holstein> sure.. and like Unit193 says, feel free to try #weechat
<StepNjump_> np then thanks nhandler
<Resistance> what dictates that Mint isnt supported, and therefore is offtopic in #ubuntu?
<Resistance> (see: #ubuntu, user: manuel_)
<k1l_> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Resistance> i know the factoid :P
<Resistance> i'm asking where that policy was defined, so i can point the aforementioned user to it
<Resistance> (so I dont have to do the IRCC or Community Council's arguing)
<k1l_> i dont know that
<AlanBell> robust discussions perhaps, but never arguing ;)
<oCean> Resistance: only the officially recognized derivatives are supported in the ubuntu channels: http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<Resistance> oCean:  thanks
<AlanBell> Resistance: I don't think there is a list of things that are not supported outside of the factoids, but there is a list of things which are supported
<Resistance> that'd work :P
<Resistance> i take it that if they want an argument, directing them to either #u-ops or #u-irc would work?  (#u = #ubuntu)
<oCean> sure
<pangolin> Resistance: I believe and I may be wrong but the fact that Mint ships with proprietary codecs is/was one of the main reasons for it not being supported officially among other changes they made.
<Resistance> i see.  that's what i assumed.  i think the user went and became quiet so that issue is dealt with...
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-07
<karni> Hi guys. oh, hi funkyHat ! :)
<karni> funkyHat: Show me your hat ^_^
<funkyHat> ❡⢁) hi karni
<karni> So, I came to ask if some op could pop on #ubuntu-pl and remind a guy called snakejoint the irc guidelines
<karni> funkyHat: w00t! That's more funky than when we last talked :) Really cool hat. What you doing here? :)
<funkyHat> karni: ah, so you meant this one ■▎⢁)?
<karni> funkyHat: That one! =D haha
<karni> So, the fella named snakejoint just keeps on going about his hardware. Nobody's listening to him, he's talking to a wall, instead of direct that at #hardware
<karni> Since there are no ops (and I've heard the guy has been kicked from the channel several times), perhaps someone would remind him of the "Don't be annoying" guideline.
<karni> Thank you.
<funkyHat> karni: I'm on the IRC Council now. Unfortunately I haven't been given the keys to the irc council nickserv account (or I missed something), otherwise I'd be able to help you with snakejoint
<karni> funkyHat: woot Matt that's great! :)) Congratulations!
<funkyHat> Thanks ⡈)
<karni> That's ok, it's not a flooding emergency :)
<karni> haha, man I love those eyes on that emoticon!
<Unit193> Oh yeah
<titanes> hei
<pleia2> titanes: #ubuntu-women is not a place to pick up dates, your ban will not be removed
<titanes> wait
<titanes> that sucks
<titanes> you got the wrong idea about me.
<titanes> pleia2: can you look how I am logged into irssi??!!!
<titanes> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<titanes> hello??
<titanes> anyone paying attention to me??
<titanes> how to get UN-BANNED???
<pleia2> titanes: your ban is not being removed at this time
<holstein> titanes: i believe you have an answer from pleia2
<titanes> well, 'your banned is not being lifted' is hardly helpful. I need a time frame.
<holstein> titanes: not today
<titanes> and I was'nt picking dates
<elky> If you continue, I can set a multi-annum timeframe to help.
<holstein> titanes: doesnt matter... im sure whatever happened, this is warranted
<holstein> titanes: maybe review the code of contact, and consider camping out in #ubuntu for a bit
<titanes> I don't get it, how's camping out in #ubuntu gonna help?
<elky> You can ask your technical question there
<titanes> hey, I didn't do anything evil!!
<titanes> oh I see...
<holstein> titanes: what im suggesting is to be in that channel, and show you can be respectful or the guidelines
<holstein> of*
<pleia2> titanes: regardless of how "handsome" you think you are, asking channel members of #ubuntu-women to join you for "with aged wine and candle lights" is not really acceptable to us
<pleia2> as elky says, if you have linux questions, you can ask them in #ubuntu
 * titanes blushes
<titanes> so that's a bad idea??
<titanes> bear in mind that the main issue is linux
<elky> Bear in mind that you waltzed into a channel that is for a project to encourage the community to be welcoming to women in a professional manner, and proceeded to essentially ask us all out on a date.
<titanes> elky: I am not a robot, I have emotions too!!
<elky> you're also perfectly capable of doing what the vast majority of humanity does and express those at appropriate times.
<elky> Out of curiosity, where did you hear of this channel and under what pretence?
<titanes> mm... well before it was even conceived
<elky> Oh, when was that?
<titanes> I don't fully remember but it was announced.
<titanes> elky: I wasn't born yesterday.
<elky> And what did that announce say the channel was for?
<titanes> to create a 'feminist linux spaces' and encourege gurlz to use linux.
<titanes> something like that, I read their channel "topic" links too. (I was forced to)
<holstein> for me, the code of conduct extends to the official IRC channels http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<titanes> aright, imma read the damn conduct page, however I am pretty certain I never violated any clause.
<elky> titanes, and what on earth made you think asking for private tuition with wine and candlelight was appropriate in that context?
<holstein> titanes: it goes further than reading it... its a matter of signing, helping us as a community be inclusive and open
<holstein> anyways... i dont want this channel getting out of con-troll... if you'd like help signing the code of conduct or finding the appropriate channels for assistance, feel free and highlight me titanes
<titanes> well, will that help getting unbanned??
<pangolin> no
<elky> No.
<titanes> aright, I APOLOGIZE IF I WAS RUDE!!!
<titanes> won't do it no more
<pangolin> apology accepted,you still are not going   to be unbanned
<pangolin> Have a good night.
<titanes> wait
<titanes> at least I need some estimate
<pangolin> ok
<pangolin> when I get an email from the devil saying hell has frozen over.
<pangolin> Have a good night.
<titanes> meanie
<titanes> u know with apple
<titanes> oops wrong channel
<elky> Since you insist on an estimate, I have already offered to set a multi-annum timeframe.
<elky> I'm going to go with 3 years. You're welcome. Bye.
<titanes> elky: ;) u must be kiddin', right?
<pangolin> I know elky, you're getting off easy.
<elky> pangolin, i know, right.
<titanes> mm...
<titanes> still banned
<titanes> hello??
<Tm_T> titanes: I believe the last word was it's going to be years
<Tm_T> not hours
<titanes> that wasn't serious.
<titanes> I didn't do anything horrible that deserves years.
<Tm_T> titanes: unfortunately as far as I can see, no amount of arguing is going to change that
<Tm_T> titanes: but as it was suggested before, you can help the issue by showing the right behaviour on other channels
 * titanes speechless
<titanes> I see, I have to prove myself worthy. I understand.
<titanes> challenge accepted!
<Tm_T> I'm not saying it will help, but I don't see any other option that could help
<titanes> ppl, are usually give second chances.
<titanes> you'd be a horrible parent otherwise, applying this sort of punishment.
<popey> my children rarely act like misogynists to strangers in public to be fair.
<topyli> titanes: anything else we can help you with?
<topyli> if not, please don't idle here
<Unit193> topyli: Wrong channel?
<Unit193> This is -irc
<topyli> ohhhh no. let me pm them
<topyli> accepted my apology
<Tm_T> topyli: awww (:
 * Tm_T huggles all
 * Fuchs tailwags
<Unit193> Kinda funny, in a bad way....
<AlanBell> topyli: you kicked the guy who was offering wine?
<AlanBell> you could have taken the bottle off him first ;)
<Tm_T> AlanBell: maybe he did at the door
<topyli> that's why i ran after him and apologised!
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-08
<Elemin> good night :) help me find Ru ubuntu irc-channel -)
<k1l_> #ubuntu-ru ?
<Fuchs> Elemin: according to alis, there is ##ubuntu-ru (unofficial), #ubuntu-ru and #ubuntu-ru-offtopic and #ubuntu-ru-oms
<Fuchs> Elemin: according to alis, most of them are almost empty
<pangolin> #ubuntu-ru is the place to get help in russian
<Elemin> *YES* thanks , simple i newbie user irc client -) i don"t khow "How find irc channel on qutim" *CRAZY*
<Elemin> n*
<Fuchs> Elemin: here on this network you can use alis, you can as well use /list, but that might boot you off several networks
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-ru has 62 people in it
<AlanBell> we send ukranians there who join #ubuntu-uk by accident
<popey> \o/
<popey> er
#ubuntu-irc 2012-12-31
<Noskcaj> why doesn't #ubuntu-powerpc have a logbot/ubot?
<hyperair> is that an official channel?
<holstein> hyperair: thats what i /j'd to try and figure out.. it might not be any more
<hyperair> holstein: judging from the access list, i don't think it was ever an official channel.
<holstein> hyperair: that could be the case too
<hyperair> founder-level access is with Nalioth, and there's *!*@ubuntu/member/*    +Aiotv [modified ? ago]
<hyperair> all ubuntu members are operators?
<TheLordOfTime> some channels have members access
<TheLordOfTime> i've seen a few with it.
<TheLordOfTime> usually members don't actually bother to op up, unless they care enough to do something.
<hyperair> i see.
<IdleOne> for a lubotu email rt@ubuntu.com
<jussi> IdleOne: no
<jussi> lubotu1: is hosted on the same server as ubottu ;)
<lubotu1> jussi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> no?
<IdleOne> ok, never mind me
<jussi> for ubuntulog you should emailt rt
<IdleOne> right! that is what I meant
<jussi> hehe
<TheLordOfTime> can someone do me a favor (IRCC) and go into #ubuntuforums and banforward a broken client to ##fix_your_connection?
<nhandler> TheLordOfTime: Did the broken client get sorted out?
<TheLordOfTime> yes, just prior to erry and Pricey hopping into the channel
 * TheLordOfTime called on #freenode for help.
<nhandler> :)
<TheLordOfTime> both are still there though in case something happens again
<TheLordOfTime> who dicates ops in there, forums council?
<TheLordOfTime> or IRCC
<AlanBell> technically I think it is outside of our namespace
<Pricey> Pretty sure forums mods get +o in there.
<Pricey> At least mine's been taken away since I stepped down ;-)
<TheLordOfTime> hmm, apparently one of the forum mods are ever *ALIVE* so...
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, if its outside of IRCC, why's UbuntuIRCCouncil on the ACL
<TheLordOfTime> [10:23:39] -ChanServ- 7     UbuntuIrcCouncil       +ARfiorstv (co-founder) [modified 3 years, 6 weeks, 5 days, 17:30:08 ago] <-- from Chanserv for #ubuntuforums
<AlanBell> that is a reasonable question, presumably someone put it there
<AlanBell> it all seems harmless enough
<TheLordOfTime> indeed, although its highly offtopic, all support non-forums related is sent to #Ubuntu, and otherwise its idle chat :P
<TheLordOfTime> s/idle/offtopicish/
<TheLordOfTime> still the question is: is it under IRCC or not :p
<IdleOne> #ubuntuforums is one of the specially named *buntu channels that aiui is part of the namespace
<AlanBell> as I understand it that is a bit of a collaborative area for the forums moderators, and somewhere that was used for discussing the fact that the forums were down for a while
<TheLordOfTime> it was opened up to everyone i think semi-recently
<Pricey> Is there a problem?
<AlanBell> yeah, it might be one of our additional namespace names, don't think it matters greatly though
<TheLordOfTime> Pricey, nope, just discussion of whether #ubuntuforums is IRCC maintained or not afiact.
<Pricey> #ubuntuforums has never been closed TheLordOfTime? Or are you talking about another channel?
<TheLordOfTime> Pricey, lanBell> as I understand it that is a bit of a collaborative area for the forums moderators, and somewhere that was used for discussing the fact that the forums were down for a while
<TheLordOfTime> stupid xchat
<TheLordOfTime> Pricey, was responding to AlanBell
<TheLordOfTime> Pricey, unless you know more info than I
<TheLordOfTime> the question i had was whether it was ever IRCC maintained, and whether IRCC has governance, in this case it apparently seems so
<Unit193> They do have a staff/mod only channel.
<TheLordOfTime> not sure how we got onto this discussion...
<TheLordOfTime> that i'm aware of, and it is secured.
<IdleOne> I would say that the forums council has jurisdiction but ultimately the IRCC > CC has "control"
<nothingspecial> that is how I always understood it
<IdleOne> Seems the Ubuntu way of doing things :)
<nothingspecial> :)
<IdleOne> it makes sense that the forum council would have the UbuntuIRC account in the ACL, seeing how forum people may not always be very IRC savy.
<TheLordOfTime> indeed.  there's also the times where they go horridly inactive.
<TheLordOfTime> and then there's no moderators.
<TheLordOfTime> which is probably why *!*@freenode/staff/* is on there
<TheLordOfTime> might be something forum council should discuss "What to do when IRC moderators are inactive"
<IdleOne> The recommended way to set up any *buntu channel is to add  freenode staff and the IRCC to ACL. Asking why that is IMHO is silly.
<TheLordOfTime> IdleOne, that wasn't ever my question?
<TheLordOfTime> :/
<IdleOne> I didn't say it was. I was just saying.
<TheLordOfTime> true.
<nothingspecial> add it to the forum council agenda TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> nothingspecial, link?
<nothingspecial> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncilAgenda
<TheLordOfTime> thanks
<nothingspecial> You may want to discuss it with elfy, since he's on the council TheLordOfTime
<Pricey> Add what?
<TheLordOfTime> Pricey, discussion item on FC agenda
<IdleOne> lol, yeah that ^
<TheLordOfTime> nothingspecial, if/when Elfy wakes up... :p;
<nothingspecial> :p
<nothingspecial> any way, I only opened the laptop lid to look at google maps before I went out
<nothingspecial> happy new year
<IdleOne> Same to you nothingspecial :)
<TheLordOfTime> nothingspecial, happy new year!
<elfy> TheLordOfTime: elfy is always awake and usually at the end of a ping ;)
<elfy> just so you know in future - I've not been in #ubuntuforums much of late is all
<IdleOne> hehe, even when not in the channel elfy still sees all
 * IdleOne minds his P's and Q's from now on
<elfy> :)
<IdleOne> suppose I should also dot my T's and cross my I's too
<IdleOne> see watideddar
<elfy> I tend to just poke my I's
<elfy> anyway - wandering off again, cracking job you lot do when called upon
<elfy> happy new year to all
<TheLordOfTime> curiousity has piqued my interest: do the floodbots autorespond to join-then-quit/broken-client floods?
<TheLordOfTime> other than netsplits.
<IdleOne> not specifically, but sometimes they do get a little confused
<Tm_T> hmmm, coffee and coke mixed <3
<TheLordOfTime> i hope you mean the soda
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<Tm_T> yes
 * TheLordOfTime had to have a friend's party raided by police because of $illicit_drugs
<ubot5> Celene_away called the ops in #ubuntuforums ()
<TheLordOfTime> ignore
<TheLordOfTime> Celene_away, stop testing random triggers that ping IRCC
<Unit193> Xchat/Hexchat OPs:  Do you use chanserv.py from https://github.com/seveas/chanserv.py or http://kaarsemaker.net/downloads/code/chanserv.py ?
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: can't see the kaarsemaker one
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-01
<bazhang> JoseeAntonioR, you need the chanserv.py ?
<JoseeAntonioR> bazhang: nope, just wanted to answer his question
<bazhang> might want to ping Seveas if you cannot find it
<JoseeAntonioR> but it seems I use the github one
<IdleOne> it's on github
<Unit193> bazhang: I wanted to have ubottu and the wiki using the same source.
<bazhang> Unit193, perhaps ask tsimpson or jussi about that
<Unit193> As the link on the site use a round-about way getting to the github page, and that link in the wiki 404'd, I changed the wiki to use github as well.
<McPeter> happy new year all
<Unit193> McPeter: Same to you!  Hope you had a good one.
 * TheLordOfTime groans
<TheLordOfTime> urgh, i shouldn've stayed up at that party...
<TheLordOfTime> anywaays happy new year all!
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, trickyj said: he is just wasting lots of time
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-02
<Noskcaj> i think ubottu needs an update
<Noskcaj> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Noskcaj> note the "gnome"
<Myrtti> which part of that is in need of update?
<Myrtti> it's still accurate by my reading it
<Noskcaj> Myrtti, unit yis now ubuntu's desktop
<Myrtti> no, it's Gnome with Unity as the shell
<Noskcaj> then maybe i'm wrong, it should be !unity though. especially since gnubuntu is coming soon
<Myrtti> that would imply then that xfce is a unity replacement, which it's not
<Noskcaj> Myrtti, true. but gnubuntu?
<IdleOne> when it gets here we can burn down that bridge
<Noskcaj> IdleOne, lol.
<Myrtti> if that's some sort of Gnome respin, then a) I doubt it's an official derivative, and b) it would be unwise to reuse the name of the GNU Ubuntu project
<Myrtti> and c) what does that have to do with the xubuntu factoid
<Noskcaj> i think thats what they call it, i'm not sure
<Noskcaj> the !gnome bit
<Myrtti> see point a)
<Noskcaj> Myrtti, coming in the next year i beleive. also, when i type !gnome, look what appears
<Noskcaj> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Noskcaj> not the "up to
<Noskcaj> *notw
<Noskcaj> **note
<IdleOne> what's wrong with it?
<Noskcaj> it implies it's gone
<IdleOne> how so?
<IdleOne> To me it implies that there are more versions after 10.10
<Noskcaj> nevermind, i give up
<IdleOne> Noskcaj: suggest an edit. pointing out what you see as a mistake and then not giving the correct answer is not helpful. I can't read your mind, I don't know what you are thinking.
<Noskcaj> IdleOne, i tryed to explain
<Noskcaj> its called gubuntu i think
<hggdh> indeed. We are running 12.10 now. A message that says "up to 10.10" also implies it is not this way nowadays
<AlanBell> it isn't
<AlanBell> Unity is the default nowadays (and yes, I kind of know the difference between a shell and a DE)
<hggdh> this is the point. We now run Gnome with the Unity shell, as the poster pointed out. This confuses people, since most do not know the difference betweem the shell and the underlying arch
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-03
<lubotu3> In lubotu3, RoyK said: PAM is plugable authentication modules
<AlanBell> !pam
<AlanBell> PAM is plugable authentication modules
<Tm_T> lubotu3: pam
<lubotu3> PAM is plugable authentication modules
<Tm_T> hah
<tsimpson> TheLordOfTime: they should probably come to a decision, then the IRCC can help with the technical side of things
<tsimpson> though, the IRCC would probably be happy to give any advice required to make a decision
<TheLordOfTime> tsimpson, was a proposal to merge -bugs and -quality, both sides of the email chain said "no", so no need to follow up with IRCC.
<TheLordOfTime> thanks though.
<AlanBell> TheLordOfTime: well if nobody wants to merge them then wouldn't it be best to not merge them?
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell, isn't that what I said?
<TheLordOfTime> both sides of the email chain said "no", so no need to follow up with IRCC. <--
<AlanBell> ah, sorry I read that backwards :)
<TheLordOfTime> no problem.
 * TheLordOfTime returns to poking at the kernel
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-04
<purezen> Hey guys..!! I have an issue with the indicator-weather program v.12.07.30-0ubuntu1.. I cant seem to add a location to it.. cant 'Apply' it finally after adding details..
<holstein> purezen: i would try a support channel.. try #ubuntu or #xubuntu if you are using xubuntu or xfce on ubuntu.. etc
<purezen> holstein: I am on default ubuntu.. I mean Unity.. where shall I look..?
<holstein> purezen: #ubuntu would be by first stop
<purezen> holstein: thanks..!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-06
<nhasian> Hello everyone
<nhasian> who can I ask to get an Ubuntu cloak? my launchpad is https://launchpad.net/~nhasian
<IdleOne> nhandler: You will need to wait here for one of the IRCC to get it applied. Be patient and they will get to it soon.
<IdleOne> nhasian: ^
<nhasian> IdleOne: don't worry, people do that all the time with nhandler and I.
<IdleOne> AlanBell Pici Tm_T topyli funkyHat notice that nhasian is already in the cloaked people  team.
<IdleOne> nhasian: what happened to your cloak?
<nhasian> IdleOne: I didn't use my nick for months so the nick expired.
<IdleOne> I see
<nhasian> I'm guessing it just needs to be reapplied :)
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> but they are probably all sleeping right now
 * AlanBell is awake
<AlanBell> huh, that is odd
<AlanBell> staff can we have some help please
<IdleOne> His nick must have been dropped during the last nickserv pruning
<IdleOne> staff can probably confirm that.
<Myrtti> AlanBell, IdleOne, nhasian: sorry for the wait
<Myrtti> AlanBell: standard cloak?
 * Myrtti just returned from a hen do
<nhasian> Myrtti: no worries everyones gotta sleep some time hehe
<Myrtti> yeah, I've just had a weekend of drinking and a relaxing Sunday at a spa O:-)
<nhasian> I recently tried Sam Adam's Merry Mischief Gingerbread Stout. good stuff
<AlanBell> sounds fun Myrtti :)
<AlanBell> yeah, standard cloak would be good, looks like it fell off
<Myrtti> yeah, alright
<Myrtti> so ubuntu/member/nhasian then?
<nhasian> yes please
<Myrtti> there we go then
<nhasian> great thanks!
<AlanBell> thanks Myrtti
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-31
<Pikachu3> !ops
<Pikachu3> !staff
<McPeter> happy news year !
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-05
<Myrtti> AlanBell: ping
<AlanBell> hi Myrtti
<Myrtti> mind a pm?
<AlanBell> any time
<Keanu73> Excuse me
<Keanu73> Can I get a Ubuntu cloak, please?
<IdleOne> Are you an Ubuntu member?
<IdleOne> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Tm_T> waaa
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-29
<MooDoo> morning all
<Mikaela> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-02
<lubotu3> Reza called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<lubotu3> Reza called the ops in #ubuntu-ir ()
<Darknet> o/
<teward> Darknet: I hope you didn't amsg that.
<teward> (saw the same thing, same timestamp, in other channels at the same time)
<Darknet> technically, yes. Specifically, no.
<Darknet> i will add #ubuntu- to my amsg-exempt list
<Darknet> lmao
<Darknet> i figured it was.
<teward> Darknet: just making the observation that amsg is bad, is all :)
<teward> especially in #ubuntu because all that does is add noise.
<Darknet> yes i know, i have a small snippet that is suppose to prevent this to happen, but i didn't take $scon in consideration.
<teward> :)
<Darknet> well "o/" is a little guy waving his arm
<Darknet> nothing offensive :)
<Darknet> http://pastebin.com/7MiCniFx (AMSG Chan exempt) - http://pastebin.com/JH1c42Xc (AME Chan exempt)
<Darknet> wrote those a while back. i shall apply them, sorry.
<teward> no problem, just making the observation :)
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-06
<kalon33> Hello everybody, I just recovered my expired freenode account, is this possible to set a cloak back on it? I'm https//launchpad.net/~kalon33
<Unit193> Pici, Tm_T, hggdh: Looks good, ↑
 * nhandler is free to help set it
<Unit193> Nice!  Just need some IRCCer.
<hggdh> if any staff here: please set a cloak ubuntu/member/kalon33 for kalon33
<Unit193> If nhandler isn't still here, uptime seems active.
<hggdh> nhandler: ^
<nhandler> Hi
<Unit193> \o/
<hggdh> nhandler: can you please set the cloak for kalon33 (ubuntu/member/kalon33)
<nhandler> hggdh: kalon33 is now cloaked
<Unit193> Seems he expired from the cloaked group, or was removed.
<hggdh> will deal with it now
<hggdh> done
<hggdh> Unit193: thank you
<Unit193> Sure..?
<hggdh> nhandler: thank you as well :-)
<hggdh> Unit193: for remembering me to check the cloaked team on LP :-)
<nhandler> :)
<nhandler> hggdh: Out of curiosity, has a sync of that group with the actual list of cloaked users been done in the past couple of years?
<hggdh> nhandler: not really. I think we need it
<nhandler> hggdh: If you ever want to do one, I would be happy to help from the freenode side.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-07
<kalon33> Thanks for your help, Unit193 , nhandler , hggdh :)
<Unit193> SUre.
<Emerling> Hi,I lost my cloack Ubuntu Member, my laucnhpad is:  https://launchpad.net/~emerling
<rww> Pici: ^ LP checks out
<Pici> Emerling: looks good to me. Let me wrangle a taffer and get it reapplied.
<Pici> wow, I mangled that sentence.
<Emerling> Pici,  thanks, yes I want to thank effectively reapply
<Pici> Emerling: poof
<Emerling> sorry, my English is bad
<Pici> Emerling: well, you are cloaked, so enjoy :)
<Emerling> :) thanks
<mariogrip> Hi, i was wondering if I could get a cloak? https://launchpad.net/~mariogrip
<Unit193> Pici, hggdh, Tm_Tr: ↑ Everything looks up to par.
 * Pici looks
<Pici> mariogrip: poking a staffer now, congrats on membership :)
<mariogrip> Pici: Thanks! :)
<Unit193> Congrats.
<mariogrip> :D
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-08
<LocutusOfBorg1> hi, is it possible to have an Ubuntu Cloak? https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/
<rww> LocutusOfBorg1: can you add your IRC nick to the relevant field in your LP profile for verification, please?
<LocutusOfBorg1> rww, is it fine now?
<rww> yep
<rww> Pici: ^
<LocutusOfBorg1> sorry, 10 years here and I forgot that :(
<LocutusOfBorg1> ofct debian
<LocutusOfBorg1> oops
<LocutusOfBorg1> added also my debian nick
<rww> hrm, Pici must have stepped away from his computer. wait around and he or another IRC Council person should be able to get it taken care of
<LocutusOfBorg1> sure, no problem
<LocutusOfBorg1> I tried to contact the Debian folk for a debian Cloak
<LocutusOfBorg1> with a gpg signed mail but he never replied
<LocutusOfBorg1> I'm happy here it is enough an ubuntu lp profile for verification
<rww> we have the benefit that there's a handful of people who can approve cloaks instead of just one :)
<LocutusOfBorg1> probably :)
<Pici> LocutusOfBorg1: looks like everything is setup properly, let me see if I can grab a freenode staffer to make the change.
<niko> o/
<Pici> LocutusOfBorg1: Also, if you want, it looks like LocutusOfBorg is unregistered at this time, you could probably take it over if you want.
<LocutusOfBorg> damn yeah
<LocutusOfBorg> Pici, thanks a lot
<Pici> Just /msg nickserv group, and then /msg nickserv set accountname LocutusOfBorg
<LocutusOfBorg> yeah, it should be good now
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks a lot!
<Pici> niko: Could you please give LocutusOfBorg an ubuntu/member/locutusofborg cloak?
<niko> LocutusOfBorg: congrats
<Pici> huzzah
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks a lot :)
<LocutusOfBorg> trying to rejoin
<k1l> another satisfied customer \o/ congrats :)
<LocutusOfBorg> :D
<Unit193> He just needs SASL now..
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-09
<Unit193> LocutusOfBorg: Hello!  You seem to be identifying after joining channels, you can use SASL to prevent this: https://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-hexchat.shtml
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-10
<LocutusOfBorg> Unit193, thanks! I think I fixed it :)
<Unit193> Great!
#ubuntu-irc 2017-01-02
<chatter> hey guys
#ubuntu-irc 2018-01-01
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) gsqakrfq: mariogrip hggdh ubottu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) nkrrxpyat: niemeyer markthomas mhall119 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) dbnqdzi: niko aisrael DJones ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) tuhfbyxv: mariogrip ubuntulog caveat ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) kbbdmitw: Pici DJones ubot9 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) wjcxsnbw: pleia2 IdleOne hyperair ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) zsvsnq: Flannel nhandler FJKong_ ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) leuignggzn: acheronuk IdleOne nhandler â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) faxscgitv: ubot9 avelldiroll apw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) yynunp: Zic aisrael Spydar007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) gwdsd: mhall119 lubotu1 sakrecoer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) adccd: Nafallo guntbert souther ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) ntccmmwcd: tomaw wxl caveat ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) gbebpou: JackFrost ninnnu IdleOne ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) bzvwkipx: mariogrip Lausefuchs Spydar007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) mydlfajdrm: m4v hyperair apw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) sukovwg: Spydar007 BlueT_ lubotu3 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) stdjkagghf: teward niko Pricey ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) coaps: acheronuk niko ikonia ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) adeghr: ubot93 ubuntulog guntbert ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) sreyyw: ubot9 phunyguy markthomas ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) aqjgc: FJKong_ teward apw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) almalkm: jamespage lubotu1 sakrecoer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) kxsfjlyo: pleia2 sakrecoer mitya57 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) egcsn: Spydar007 lubotu2 souther ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) mwfxsfz: DalekSec DJones ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) kaeops: hyperair sakrecoer ddstreet ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) gaykapa: jamespage marienz niemeyer ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) zugngs: Spydar007 hyperair Nafallo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) hwmgtxgtu: mhall119 hggdh Spydar007 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) hrqtfuqu: sakrecoer mitya57 setuid ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) waqllljxp: souther ubottu mitya57 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) yjzbateigd: popey mitya57 Pricey ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) ndojosayi: DJones pleia2 ddstreet ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) jbpjrgdf: ubot9 niemeyer jamespage ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) qukcw: lubotu1 apw Nafallo ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) wfmdvtuir: DalekSec pleia2 IdleOne ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) xvddmqtr: m4v guntbert hyperair ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) zgfddhwshm: ubot9 teward ubuntulog ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) oqmxlw: JackFrost markthomas Pricey ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) jclhueb: DJones IdleOne Pricey ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) vztwer: ninnnu BlueT_ hyperair ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) groiojgzda: niko lubotu2 ubottu ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄,
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) vbjfqilcbw: mitya57 ddstreet DalekSec ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) pzpyjlnqy: JackFrost DalekSec IdleOne â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) znbmoi: sakrecoer FJKong_ hggdh ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) jixvyjl: FJKong_ BlueT_ nhandler ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) dzqcpwryxw: lubotu1 sakrecoer ubot93 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) dqkbynr: Lausefuchs ubot9 caveat ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) nlgggpn: slickymaster hyperair Zic ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) uzeewlaf: ubuntulog setuid slickymaster ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) whtvay: wxl jamespage DJones ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) zcpvcwu: Zic ddstreet apw ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Teaguera48> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) acznna: lubotu3 ubot5 DJones â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â
<Teaguera48> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ A DISCUSSION IS GOING ON ABOUT TO TO RE-ENSLAVE NIGGERS IN #/JOIN IF THIS GETS YOUR DICK HARD JOIN IN (MESSAGE VAP0R FOR HELP) vuuwjy: aisrael mariogrip DalekSec ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> I'd like to get everything set up for an #ubuntu-qt channel
<tsimonq2> I've done everything on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<tsimonq2> I just need like the log bot etc.
<dax> "If the channel should be publicly logged, send a request to <rt AT ubuntu DOT com>"
<dax> if you want an ubot, that would be here tho.
<tsimonq2> I'll send the email, if I can get ubot taken care of. ;)
<dax> (ubuntulog is run on canonical infrastructure and is completely separate from any of the IRC Team bots)
<dax> Pici, DalekSec ^ ubot request
<JackFrost> JackFrost is the much better one to ping.  But I think leaving it up to Pici is good.
<dax> oh, didn't see you there
<JackFrost> That's OK, as soon as you get used to this nick I'll change it.
<dax> mhm
<tsimonq2> RT #31093 is the logging bot
<tsimonq2> Thanks dax and JackFrost for the help with this
#ubuntu-irc 2018-01-07
<ubot93> tsimonq2 called the ops in #ubuntu-google ()
<tsimonq2> I did
<tsimonq2> I'm sorry
<tsimonq2> It's not an EMERGENCY
<tsimonq2> Carry on
<tsimonq2> (Sorry again)
<padv> Can someone activate my Ubuntu member freenode cloak for https://launchpad.net/~pascal-devuyst
<padv> Thanks in advance
<hggdh> padv: an Ubuntu cloak requires you to be an Ubuntu Member -- see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<hggdh> padv: but you are not an Ubuntu member. Please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember for details on requirements and application
<hggdh> padv: after you become a member, then you can request a ubuntu/member/padv cloak, and we will be happy to give you one.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-12-31
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !esm is Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !nvidia is For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !blog is Canonical and its employees have written a number of articles on various Ubuntu-related topics, these can be found here: https://blog.ubuntu.com/  For blogs from the Ubuntu Community, see !planet
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !insights is delete please
#ubuntu-irc 2019-01-01
<tsimonq2> Could someone pretty please -q me in #lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> I got a little Enter-happy talking to teward; I'm not a spammer. ;)
<tsimonq2> Ah, nevermind.
<tsimonq2> Seems to unquiet me automatically >_>
#ubuntu-irc 2019-01-02
<k1l_> hi there. i cant find our channel #ubuntu-de on the irclogs.ubuntu.com. maybe the bot got lost somewhere?
<wxl> k1l_: i assume this is for a recent communication? if so, there's a bit of a delay
<k1l_> no. i just skipped through the irclogs database and found its since mid august last year
<wxl> is one of the logging bots on the channel?
<wxl> because it's certainly possible to set flags in such a way that it can't get in there
<k1l_> my logs say it got lost in a netsplit in last august and never came back
<k1l_> ubuntulog that is
<wxl> i'm not on the irc council and my capabilities are limited somewhat, at least for the likes of your channel. that said, you can wait for someone or we could try to troubleshoot this together, assuming you actually have access/control over the channel
<k1l_> yes, i am part of the german ubuntu irc team. i am not in a hurry, since i just found out its missing already since 6 months :)
<k1l_> ah, an invite worked
<wxl> perhaps the channel is invite only???
<k1l_> no its an open channel. i guess the bot got confused in a netsplit and wasnt restarted since so it didnt join all channels properly.
<k1l_> well, my ticket is solved then, but i guess someone from the bots department wants to take a look at what channels its still missing.
<wxl> yes indeed
<k1l_> thanks and bye
<wxl> glad we got you fixed!
#ubuntu-irc 2020-01-03
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !nomodeset is <reply> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !acpi_osi is <reply> If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
